# Early days just started fertility treatment clomid



## ColaLola (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am new to this site and am looking for advice, cheering up and reassurance really. I am 30 and my husband is 31. We have been ttc for 2 year now. I have had a rough time with ibs for over a year but now am beginning to manage it really well.

I have been taking 50mg of Clomid and going for regular scans.  The follicles have all been there and everything seemed to be going well. I do have my right fallopian tube blocked due to infection from years ago apparently.  I have now been given ovitrelle to take when the time is right.

I had a scan last Friday and they found an anechoic structure in my uterus so I had to go for pregnancy blood tests but they were BFN which I wasn't surprised about because I had my AF the week before.  When they repeated the scan Monday there was another anechoic structure, one was 5mm and the other 4mm.  I have no clue what these are and my appointment with specialist isn't until February. Anyone heard of this? I had mid cycle bleeding which is really unusual and painful sex too.

TMI I know but I am hoping someone may be able to enlighten me? Also has anyone been successful with acupuncture, thinking I may try it? Any hints and tips will be gratefully received. Trying to stay positive.

Good luck all. Keep praying


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, although i cant offer you much info in the problems you faced, i too am starting clomid for the 1st time 

here if you want to chat
x
xx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi ladies

Welcome to the boards. Why not try chatting to the ladies on the crazy clomid chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.744 - they are all very friendly and have lots of experience to share.

Good luck with treatment

Krissi x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you

xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi 

I'm on my 2nd cycle and here for a chat anytime  

I've just started having acupuncture so will let you know how it goes, was fascinating what they could tell about my problems before I told them xx


----------

